# Cole's Taxidermy & Professional Camo Dipping, New Location



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

Just wanted to let all PFF members know my new location.
We are now located in the Industrial Park at 5962 Commerce Rd. Milton, Fl. 32583. From I-10 take exit 22 Avalon Blvd go north to the 2nd red light take a right on Commerce last building on the left just before the sharp curve.

Offering a full-service Taxidermy Studio and Certified Professional Water-transfer Printing Studio (Camo Dipping). We have hundreds of patterns to choose from in our dipping process. For now on fire arms I can only process the stocks. When my FFL comes in I can process complete guns, etc. I have over 25 years experience in the taxidermy industry and 5 plus years with water transfer printing. My hours are by appointment Mon-Fri. 8-5 & 1/2 day on Sat. If you have any questions feel free to give me a call or pm to setup a time to stop by 850-206-7328.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

What would the cost of a shotgun to be camo dipped?


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

duckhunter said:


> What would the cost of a shotgun to be camo dipped?



pm sent.


..


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

top notch work here boys.......................when you kill that monster or catch that big one, give him a shot at earning your business! He has mine!:thumbup:


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Michael does great work!


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

it don't have to be a big one. he did a camo euro for my daughters first buck and it's great.....................tony


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hope to have a couple for cole's to do this year!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a chance to swing into Coles shop last week and it looks awesome. He has a awesome setup. 

Congrat Michael!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*`*

mr. cole you have a pm


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Another plug for Michael. He does great work. Give him a chance to earn your business ... I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------

